# TD05h turbo on a 1.8T



## t.rey_yuh (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok so i have gotten ahold of a mitsubishi td05h turbo in great condition. I have searched but I havent gotten answers. First, I know I need a t3 turbo mani, a downpipe to fit it but what wlse am I going to need? I have APR 93 octane, will this file work with that turbo? where would be a good place to get a manifold?


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (t.rey_yuh)*

software is not tuned for a physical aspect of a turbo......the software only can adjust for fuel and air changes. Now whether the software will work well, that depends on how well they did with the tuning
but yes software is fine


----------



## mulberrygolf4dr (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (t.rey_yuh)*

i have the same turbo on my mk3 2.0. the mitsu td05h does not have a t3 flange. you need an adapter flange to mount it on a t3 manifold. not sure if the k03 is water cooled but the td05 needs oil and water lines. you will probably have to weld a custom downpipe too.


----------



## mulberrygolf4dr (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (clarksongli)*

downpipe:








you can kinda see the adapter flange...








done.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (mulberrygolf4dr)*

You also have to grind off the guide pin on the turbine housing that will allow you to clock the center section. Nothing big, but worth mentioning. 
I also run this turbo on my aba, you can get your discharge and compressor outlet flanges from http://www.roadraceengineering.com in their DIY section. Make sure you get a 7cm manifold-to-turbo gasket so you can port the turbine inlet as well. 
Another downpipe:
















Also, manifold looks like hell, I know. Its been cleaned up a lot since that picture.


----------



## vdubtiago (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (magics5rip)*

can anyone inform me on how this turbo pulls? I will have it on my 2.0 8v, and don't want too much lag, but I also don't want it to choke up top.. Any input would help... thanks... was considering selling my 14b and buying a 16g, but I don't know... any experience with the 14b yet?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (vdubtiago)*

I run th 14b, and I start building boost at about 2400rpm. I'm fully spooled by 3000rpm and pulls good all the way to 5500rpm (which is higher than I shift at.) After that rpm you will see a little bit of power drop off because of the limitations of the turbo. However, if you port the 14b exhaust housing to match a 7cm^2 turbo flange, that will help you spool a little quicker.
I still need to port my housing, so I don't know from experience. But DSM guys will tell you that porting helps spooling a good bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by magics5rip at 4:00 PM 2-7-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_I run th 14b, and I start building boost at about 2400rpm. I'm fully spooled by 3000rpm and pulls good all the way to 5500rpm (which is higher than I shift at.) After that rpm you will see a little bit of power drop off because of the limitations of the turbo. However, if you port the 14b exhaust housing to match a 7cm^2 turbo flange, that will help you spool a little quicker.
I still need to port my housing, so I don't know from experience. But DSM guys will tell you that porting helps spooling a good bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by magics5rip at 4:00 PM 2-7-2008_
my td04 13t is about the same and pulls to 5500-6 which you should be shifting at as well...puts you higher in the power band for the next gear. YOU KNOW THIS!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (the_q_jet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_my td04 13t is about the same and pulls to 5500-6 which you should be shifting at as well...puts you higher in the power band for the next gear. YOU KNOW THIS!
















When I'm out for a spirited drive, yes!
When I'm on the commute into work and I'm behind a ton of grandpa's going 10 under the limit? It is a little hard to drive like that


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_
When I'm out for a spirited drive, yes!
When I'm on the commute into work and I'm behind a ton of grandpa's going 10 under the limit? It is a little hard to drive like that








amen to that!


----------



## vdubtiago (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (the_q_jet)*

i can't wait til mine's done... im sitting 900 miles away from my car at school just trying to get all my parts and stuff together and set so I can start right when i get back home.. this is the hardest thing ever







... oh well i'm excited to see when it's done...


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: TD05h turbo on a 1.8T (magics5rip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magics5rip* »_I run th 14b, and I start building boost at about 2400rpm. I'm fully spooled by 3000rpm and pulls good all the way to 5500rpm (which is higher than I shift at.) After that rpm you will see a little bit of power drop off because of the limitations of the turbo. However, if you port the 14b exhaust housing to match a 7cm^2 turbo flange, that will help you spool a little quicker.
I still need to port my housing, so I don't know from experience. But DSM guys will tell you that porting helps spooling a good bit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by magics5rip at 4:00 PM 2-7-2008_


Is anyone running a _fully_ ported 14b with external dump?
that could help spool time.


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

bump
more mitsu turbo information


----------

